# New skull replica



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I just pulled this guy today a couple of hours ago. Sorry about the weird green light, I have a green light bulb in my office (T.M.I.). Hollow resin like all the others. I love the one missing tooth! I need to do the jaw now.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Your the skull king, great job!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Scourge, that is superb! Very impressive.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding work Scourge!!..love that upper jaw/teeth line.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I just don't understand how you do this. I called my family in to see it, and they insist this is a real skull, lol. They think that either you or I are lying about this being a homemade prop, lolololol.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Another beauty. It does look like it's real.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 is starting to drop hints about how nice it would be to have one of these. Guess I already know what's on his Christmas list


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Great work Scourge. Amazing!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Scourge, your skulls are so detailed that you could get arrested for grave robbing. Remarkable work!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Amazing! It is hard to believe it isn't real.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks guys and spooky ladies! I am going to take proper photos tomorrow, I was just so stoked with the first pull. I always get so nervous that my molds wont work. The next step is to remold with a true, trough nasal passage. I will post new, better pics tomorrow. Seriously, thank you for the kind compliments.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks awesome Scourge.. It looks like you kind of pushed out the incisors and gave the maxilla a "rocker" look by shaving the back of the molars... He looks great!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey Scourge do you think I could get a bulk discount? My Necrophilia Anonymous group want to do a group buy!

Great work as always!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Fabulous, gotta get me a scourge skull....still can't believe that I didn't get the chance to work in the infamous sourge workshop last year...dang kids! lol


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

that's a very cool and interesting specimen... seems to have very large and rounded features. I like the paint colors


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely amazing work!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Incredible work! You'd never know it from the real thing. Will this one be going up in the shop? I think it's on my xmas list too.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

outstanding work best sculls I have ever seen hands down!!!!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks, I am just glad it worked! Here are some pictures next to the original skull. The left one is the cast (like you didn't know).


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Actually, it was kinda hard to tell, had to look at the coloring to tell the difference. These are really awesome!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

really nice.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

I found something Yummy for you Scourge999! Crystal Jelly bean skulls!

Here: https://makersmarket.com/products/crystal-jellybean-skull


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

You seem to out-do yourself, with each new skull!!! Between the casting & painting, you sir, are the skull-master!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

beautiful work! if you hadn't told me which one was the original i would have never known the difference! :lolkin:


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Just pulled it from what, _someone's head_?? That looks like *bone*. Awesome job.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

*Finally finished!!!*

I finally got the jaw mold finished today. Here is a finished model next to a fresh casting. Man i love this one.


----------



## swede5342 (Mar 31, 2014)

What resin are you using? I have tried a number of ways to mold and pore skulls and can't seem to get it right!!!! Any ideas or pointers would be great! Thanks!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great! Was the missing tooth on purpose? Or a great error?


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Scourge aka Kyle makes absolutely the best skulls in the industry! All had cast from real human skulls. 
http://www.skullshoppe.com/


----------

